# Any reviews of the Hobby Craft P-38?



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

The last time Hobby Lobby had their 50% off sale, I bit the bullet and grabbed a Hobby Craft 1/32 P-38 J/L kit. It looks very impressive, but I hadn't (and still haven't) seen anybody mention it anywhere. 

Anybody know anything about Hobby Craft kits? They had a F4U Corsair out as well, but since I just picked up the Trumpeter kit, I don't think I'll be grabbing it.

Also, anyone know if Academy's F-16 is as good as their F-18?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Hobby Craft kits _ARE _the Trumpeter kits reboxed, so you're right not to not buy both of them.

And I've heard that F-16 is indeed as good as their f-18, but not as good as the Tamiya F-16.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks John!


----------

